# Hypnotherapy?



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Just wondered if any of you had tried hypnotherapy for IBS/anxiety? Or any other 'alternative' treatment? I really think I should do something as the whole IBS thing does take over at times- I was out last night with friends and it was a struggle- I had a lovely time but we had dinner then went onto to somewhere else then somewhere else (all miles apart) and I got D at the thrid place. I hate it so much...managed to deal with it kinda as only went once but it still really gets to me. You end up spending the whole time thinking about what your stomach might do next!!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I've just started doing hypnotherapy for my IBS-D. I'm using the IBS Audio 100 tapes you can buy online. Um...my IBS isn't any better right now, but I'm only on day like 15 of 100, so I still have hope this is going to work. It has started to make me feel more relaxed though, I've noticed while I can't keep myself from getting sick right now, I can control how anxious I get about it, and I haven't had a full blown panic attack over it like I usually get, so I'd say it's helping me.Good luck finding something that works for you, I know how hard IBS can be when you want to go out and do things.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Fantastic gracefully gassy! keep going on with that- you might not notice change until after you have finished the 100 days, but it is well worth it!ziggy, hypnotherapy is the single most useful thing i ever did for my iBS and i would recommened it for anyone.Its only Â£70 to buy and thats well cheap when you think about how much it would cost to see someone in person.www.ibsaudioprogram100.comYou could check out the Hypno/anxiety forum on here for more info, or talk to marilyn she is very knowledgable!and i will tell you all that i know,marilyn###ibsgroup.orgnikki###ibsgroup.orgnikki


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks for your replies guys. Think I might give it a go...have to wait for my student loan first though which comes at the beginning of term (25th) hopefully!! I really need to do something and like you say it's worth a shot for Â£70.lots of love xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

fantastic! Best of luck- give us weekly updates so i know how your doing! x


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to say I would be happy to answer any questions or provide encouragement if needed!Mike Mahoney (the author of the IBS Audio Program) and I just got back from having a booth at the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in Milwaukee, and the information we presented to the gastroenterologists and medical professionals was very well received!Thank you Nikki for your encouraging words!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi guys- sorry to bring an old post back to life but didn't think it was worth opening a new one as I'm still talking about the same thing. Have started doing the hypnotherapy- am feeling quite positive about it at the mo. Living in a shared house can be hard though as I'm not telling them I'm doing it but still hear them pottering about in the background at times (my room's by the stairs!) Only trouble I'm having is getting comfortable sometimes as my neck always hurts when I try and lay on my back!!! Ah well mustn't complain!just thought I'd say I'd started it...







xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe you could try lying in a position you find more comfortable? Maybe on your side?Do you have a lock on your door?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Nikki is right - sometimes I lay on my tummy to listen - whatever is the most comfortable for you - some folks sit in a recliner - as long as you feel relaxed, it doesn't matter - you don't have to be on your back if it isn't comfy.Also, a little trick that may be helpful for background noise - I have a small fan that I put on and that helps to drown out any noises. Hope that is helpful to ya!


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

When you say "hypnotherapy," is this similar to guided meditation? Could someone who has used the tapes describe for me what they are like? How long does it take every day to listen to it? Can you use headphones or do you have to play it on a stereo? Any success stories with constipation, as opposed to diarhea?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Vena - To answer your questions - Q: When you say "hypnotherapy," is this similar to guided meditation?A: Yes, it is similar - you use the power of your mind through gut-specific guided imagery to help eliminate IBS symptoms - Q: Could someone who has used the tapes describe for me what they are like? You can read about the sessions in depth here: www.ibscds.com - but in summary, the first CD has an introduction that explains just what hypnotherapy is, all the facts about IBS, and how the program works, the other 4 sessions guide you through a learning foundation, anxiety, well-being, the reduction of IBS symptoms - guided imagery and relaxation which your subconscious mind will use to help you heal. They are very calming gentle, and relaxing, and make you feel very safe- I always feel sort of like I am in a safe respite or in a caring place, most people find them this way as well.Q: How long does it take every day to listen to it? A: You listen to one session per day, the sessions last about 1/2 hour or so - and you listen to specific sessions according to a schedule which you follow for 100 days - with some days off in between.Q: Can you use headphones or do you have to play it on a stereo? A: Yes - you can use headphones - which help you to concentrate as they can block out outside noise and distractions - but you can play it on a stereo too - just as long as you are without distraction and have quiet.Q: Any success stories with constipation, as opposed to diarhea?A: Yes - The IBS Audio Program works with constipation - you will find success stories for constipation here : http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/26310084on the hypno forum - and other success stories here as well:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344 - Mike has worked with many young adults in alleviating IBS - hope this info was helpful - let us know if you have any other questions. Take care. ~ Marilyn


----------

